# New steel Performance Bikes 2013 Charge Cooker SS



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

I was looking around at 29er single speeds on the web and found something nice looking. Anybody seen the new steel Performance Bikes 2013 Charge Cooker SS? It looks almost exactly like my Haro Mary, the one MTB that I regret selling. I've been looking for another to take it's place and this new bike looks really interesting.  I need to go by and see if any of their local stores have one in stock.

2013 Charge Cooker SS Mountain Bike - 29er Mountain Bikes


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Nice looking bike, wonder what it weighs? I am no longer in the market for a new single speed. I am diggin my steel framed carbon forked Civilian Luditte that I purchased a few months ago.....Lots of fun for little $$$ also, check them out!


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

borbntm said:


> Nice looking bike, wonder what it weighs? I am no longer in the market for a new single speed. I am diggin my steel framed carbon forked Civilian Luditte that I purchased a few months ago.....Lots of fun for little $$$ also, check them out!


Ya that's what I was wondering too...called three PB stores and none of them had it in stock or planned to stock it, order only item....fawk.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

EBB is not for me. Plus, its going to be hard to compete with the Civilian Luddite at $839.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

The frame is probably pretty nice, but the build is not for me. If I was looking for a complete steel SS, I'd probably look at the Kona Unit.


----------



## Sologear (Oct 27, 2012)

CB2 said:


> The frame is probably pretty nice, but the build is not for me. If I was looking for a complete steel SS, I'd probably look at the Kona Unit.


Whats wrong with the build? Why is kona better?


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Sologear said:


> Whats wrong with the build? Why is kona better?


There is too much out of the gate that I'd want to upgrade on the Charger.

Brakes; I'd rather have Avid BB7s than off market hydros. What LBS stocks Promax brake pads?

Tires; WTB Prowlers are "adequate" IMO, but I like Maxxis Ikons better.

Fork; The Charger has a 1.125" / 1.25" tapered fork, so you are stuck with that.

I "think" the wheelset is better on the Unit, as I'm not familiar with the WTB SX19 wheelset on the Charger.

If you have a bunch of Team Performance incentives you might be able to get so crazy deal on the Charger though (you hear stories about people getting frames for like $79 after the use their rewards, with other deals).


----------



## Sologear (Oct 27, 2012)

CB2 said:


> There is too much out of the gate that I'd want to upgrade on the Charger.
> 
> Brakes; I'd rather have Avid BB7s than off market hydros. What LBS stocks Promax brake pads?
> 
> ...


Ok thx for info  helps me understand a bit more


----------



## bedell99 (Jan 5, 2007)

I would personally take the hit and bumo up to a specialized carve sl 29 SS.

Erik


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

texasnavy05 said:


> EBB is not for me. Plus, its going to be hard to compete with the Civilian Luddite at $839.


I'm with you. I picked up the Luddite for $636 and it's a lot of bike for the money; the wheels and tires were heavy however. I'd rather have BB7s than low end hydros.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Performance seems to miss the mark about 20x more than they hit it. I don't see the value in this particular bike over many of the ~$500 SS 29ers. What happened to the GT Peace?


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah been thinking and need another SS, looking at geometry, price and specs. The Nashbar SS 29er and Redline Monocog are my two new considerations as I'm on really tight budget atm due to house, car payments and all. Nothing good on CL lately, so buying new seems the way I gotta go.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

At least a few OEMs still have SS bikes in their line-up. I was stating to think the trend was dying.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

bedell99 said:


> I would personally take the hit and bumo up to a specialized carve sl 29 SS.
> 
> Erik


I'm gonna have to take the hit and downgrade at the moment.... Looking at $400 - $500 range.



PoisonDartFrog said:


> At least a few OEMs still have SS bikes in their line-up. I was stating to think the trend was dying.


Me too, thankfully there are still some being made and sold. :thumbsup:


----------



## panicstop (Apr 26, 2012)

Any opinions on the Redline Monocog with V-brakes? I would prefer mech disc but the price point seems good. I have been looking at SS that are sub $500 and it seems they would need a lot of upgrades which defeats the purpose. I agree the Civilian just can't be beat for the price and the Kona Unit seems really good too but they are out of the budget.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

y mot this one Raleigh Bicycles XXIX


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

panicstop said:


> Any opinions on the Redline Monocog with V-brakes? I would prefer mech disc but the price point seems good. I have been looking at SS that are sub $500 and it seems they would need a lot of upgrades which defeats the purpose. I agree the Civilian just can't be beat for the price and the Kona Unit seems really good too but they are out of the budget.


If you search for deals, you can get a pair of BB7's for around $100 with cables and housing. The Monocog already has disc hubs and v-brake levers so this is an easy conversion.


----------



## Forever (Dec 6, 2010)

JUNGLEKID5 said:


> y mot this one Raleigh Bicycles XXIX


I was looking at this bike, they made some nice improvements over last years model. My only problem is it's priced a bit higher than last years model and a bit more than I want to pay for what they equipped it with.


----------



## panicstop (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Bike Whisperer!



Bike Whisperer said:


> If you search for deals, you can get a pair of BB7's for around $100 with cables and housing. The Monocog already has disc hubs and v-brake levers so this is an easy conversion.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

The Performace bikes in Houston on FM 1960 has them in stock. So some stores stock them.


----------



## security58 (Jul 27, 2011)

That civilian luddite is very nice, too bad they don't have my size...any idea when mediums will be available


----------



## Greasedmonkey (Nov 16, 2012)

Click Click Boom said:


> The Performace bikes in Houston on FM 1960 has them in stock. So some stores stock them.


The west houston store has them as well. I made sure I got my store to carry them after I got mine. The Nashbar ss bike is a great deal at the price.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

panicstop said:


> Any opinions on the Redline Monocog with V-brakes? I would prefer mech disc but the price point seems good. I have been looking at SS that are sub $500 and it seems they would need a lot of upgrades which defeats the purpose. I agree the Civilian just can't be beat for the price and the Kona Unit seems really good too but they are out of the budget.


Great bike for great price.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Natedogz said:


> I'm gonna have to take the hit and downgrade at the moment.... Looking at $400 - $500 range.
> 
> Me too, thankfully there are still some being made and sold. :thumbsup:


I bought the Nashbar SS 29er, which is $474.99 at the moment, today only (5/7/13) Extra 25% off all orders $40 or more including bikes and frames, today only.
Use code: NB40 at checkout.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


JUNGLEKID5 said:


> y mot this one Raleigh Bicycles XXIX


JUNGLEKID5...testifyin' and spreadin' the gospel!!!:thumbsup:


----------

